# Missed seeing mountains



## Denise (Jul 18, 2015)

Just got back from my first Amtrak trip, California Zephyr. The main point for me was to see the Rockies and the Sierra. Due to the train being 12 hours late, I saw neither. I will have to take the trip again and hope it turns out better. Does Amtrak offer any compensation for this? I did enjoy the trip on the whole but I also feel like I threw money away.

I understand that there were probably a lot of circumstances beyond their control, but I was so disappointed I practically cried. I wouldn't have taken the trip if I'd known I was going to go through both mountain ranges after dark.

And BTW, it would have been a little less upsetting if I'd been given more information about the causes of the delays. Eventually some things filtered down through the grapevine, but mostly I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## BCL (Jul 18, 2015)

Basically Amtrak is set up as a transportation service. The views are secondary and not guaranteed by the Contract of Carriage. Delays happen. Once I booked a short trip just to have breakfast in the dining car, but it was two hours late.

You might be able to get a voucher for future travel. Won't be much though.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jul 18, 2015)

I recently had a huge thing where they cancelled my train and moved my next train about 5 hours later, and I didn't get any compensation. Not even a 14 dollar upgrade to BC. I hate to say it but I doubt you would get compensation.


----------



## jebr (Jul 18, 2015)

You'll have to call in and ask for customer relations. They may give you a partial voucher for future travel


----------



## BCL (Jul 18, 2015)

I thought that typically they'll offer meal vouchers for delays, especially if the lateness bleeds into the next sitting int the dining car.

I have been delayed by a "trespasser incident" where everyone was eligible for a $3 credit in the cafe car.


----------



## Triley (Jul 18, 2015)

BCL said:


> I have been delayed by a "trespasser incident" where everyone was eligible for a $3 credit in the cafe car.


That must've been on an Amtrak California service though. We don't have that program on the national system.


----------



## BCL (Jul 19, 2015)

Triley said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I have been delayed by a "trespasser incident" where everyone was eligible for a $3 credit in the cafe car.
> ...


It was maybe a 90 minute delay, but nearly everyone on board was commuting home from work. Those kinds of delays are unusual. Amtrak California actually has assigned slots.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jul 22, 2015)

You may not get compensation because you "missed seeing the mountains" but may get something if you ask to be compensated for the 12 hour delay. Like others said, if at all they give you something it will be a voucher for future Amtrak use, not cash. No harm trying, call and talk.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 10, 2015)

I once got a voucher for around $50 because I changed trains from the Silver Star to the Silver Meteor once on a trip from Orlando to Savannah. The Silver Meteor ended up being about 4 hours late because of a "trespasser Incident". Since I would have been home at just about the same time had I waited for the Star, I called and they refunded me the difference I paid in ticket price.

If you are _inconvenienced_ because of a delay over 2 hours, you have a better chance of a rebate or voucher.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't bring up the lack of scenery. Instead I would calmly explain that the twelve hour delay was mentally exhausting and physically fatiguing, that an expensive prepaid hotel reservation at your destination was forfeited, that you were unable to attend previously scheduled events and that your onward travels were seriously interrupted through no fault of your own. That's something Amtrak is far more likely to throw a voucher at. I would not bring up anything about the scenery, or lack thereof, and I wouldn't bother asking for a refund.


----------



## Asher (Sep 11, 2015)

Denise said:


> Just got back from my first Amtrak trip, California Zephyr. The main point for me was to see the Rockies and the Sierra. Due to the train being 12 hours late, I saw neither. I will have to take the trip again and hope it turns out better. Does Amtrak offer any compensation for this? I did enjoy the trip on the whole but I also feel like I threw money away.
> I understand that there were probably a lot of circumstances beyond their control, but I was so disappointed I practically cried. I wouldn't have taken the trip if I'd known I was going to go through both mountain ranges after dark
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 11, 2015)

anumberone said:


> Denise said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from my first Amtrak trip, California Zephyr. The main point for me was to see the Rockies and the Sierra. Due to the train being 12 hours late, I saw neither. I will have to take the trip again and hope it turns out better. Does Amtrak offer any compensation for this? I did enjoy the trip on the whole but I also feel like I threw money away.
> ...


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 11, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Don't bring up the lack of scenery. Instead I would calmly explain that the twelve hour delay was mentally exhausting and physically fatiguing, that an expensive prepaid hotel reservation at your destination was forfeited, that you were unable to attend previously scheduled events and that your onward travels were seriously interrupted through no fault of your own. That's something Amtrak is far more likely to throw a voucher at. I would not bring up anything about the scenery, or lack thereof, and I wouldn't bother asking for a refund.


This is a well thought out message to Amtrak, assuming it applies in your case.. We had a similar situation riding the Empire Builder westbound and we were over 7 hours late and did not get to see Glacier Park in daylight. We also had a restroom issue in our car. We received a very nice voucher from Amtrak and certainly was unexpected. We did mention that the one of the main purposes of our trip was the scenic ride through Glacier Park. Probably just depends on the mood of the person you speak with.


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2015)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Don't bring up the lack of scenery. Instead I would calmly explain that the twelve hour delay was mentally exhausting and physically fatiguing, that an expensive prepaid hotel reservation at your destination was forfeited, that you were unable to attend previously scheduled events and that your onward travels were seriously interrupted through no fault of your own. That's something Amtrak is far more likely to throw a voucher at. I would not bring up anything about the scenery, or lack thereof, and I wouldn't bother asking for a refund.


So you recommend lying?


----------

